# Report: Suns will pursue Josh Smith by Feb. 21st



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.hoopsworld.com/nba-pm-phoenix-suns-pursuing-josh-smith/



> The Suns are pursuing Josh Smith, according to multiple league sources. Phoenix will try to acquire Smith before the deadline or, if that fails, through a sign-and-trade deal next offseason.



As per the case with Gay, as long as we can do it without giving up our 1st round picks (suns that is).

Hey, he isn't a franchise player, but he is a dynamic player on both ends of the floor. Plus, he is good friends with Dwight Howard... And no matter how much of a knucklehead he is, if you can put yourself in a more attractive position to attract the leagues top 1-2 centers... you do it and hope our training staff can make him right again (if that really is the case this year, and he just isn't overly distracted and over his head in LA). 

If not, Smith would far and away be the best player on this roster regardless.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Agreed. Oh, hell yes. Get this done.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

They seem to go after every "Big" name that comes up...not that I blame them...just hope they can get a deal done on one


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Smith would be a game changer for this franchise. They haven't had a dynamic defensive player of his caliber since Raja Bell was making first team all-NBA. Still, Smith is a better player than Bell ever was who can guard multiple positions and facilitate an offense for stretches.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*John Gambadoro* ‏@*Gambo620*  The stories about the Suns being interested in Josh Smith are ridiculous, there is zero interest there -ZERO!




Well.
Probably would be too smart of a move for Sarver to make anyways.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He and Alex Kennedy have gone back and forth apparently on there.


He has his sources, but Gambo's been wrong before.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

And what would the Hawks be getting in return?


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

BlakeJesus said:


> And what would the Hawks be getting in return?


The original reports were Gortat being a centerpiece, allowing them to shift Horford back to his 4 spot. IMO that would give the Hawks maybe the best starting frontcourt in the East. But then there would be the matter of other pieces, and the suns have a lot of those in terms of picks and cap flexibility as well.

Bottom line I care about 2 things: 1 we keep all of the SUNS draft picks. And Josh Smith does not get traded to Dallas. Smith going to Dallas pretty much assures me that they will get Dwight this offseason since that is where he was heading originally.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Gortat would actually be a nice piece in Atlanta. If they could somehow get Dudley as well, I think the Hawks become a legit contender for second best in the East.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Jsmoove would probably cost a fortune this summer to resign. But if he can bring Dwight here(doubtful) would be interesting to see Dwight leave LA to go to pacific rivals.

Dragic Jsmoove Dwight. Weird lineup.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Interesting....




> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> 
> One more: In Josh Smith derby, several teams believe Suns are determined for deal after missing on Eric Gordon and Rudy Gay in past months.


----------

